# Warum kann ich nicht lernen ? Lern Blockade oder etwas anderes ?



## Bullz (14. Dezember 2014)

Dieses Problem begleitet mich seitdem ich ein kleines Kind bin. Seit der Grundschule... und langsam kann / will ich nicht mehr damit Leben. 

Eigentlich wollte Samstag Vormittag weiterlernen für eine Zertifizierung ( IT Bereich ) im Berufsleben die ich am Dienstag habe. Habe alle Termine extra abgesagt und mir verinnerlicht das jetzt lernen angesagt ist.Effektiv konnte ich am erst jetzt 13:30 Sonntag beginnen zu lernen... 

Ich bin kein fauler Mensch. Gehe 3 mal die Woche in Fitness Studio bin aktiv. Helfe Freunde wenns um sieden geht. Ich bin nicht die " Standart faule Sau " die den Arsch nicht hoch bekommt. 

Aber ... von Freitag Samstag bis jetzt war "innerlich" die Hölle für mich. Die ganze Zeit denk ich mir ... " Bullz fang an zu lernen. Setz dich hin"... 

VERDAMMTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT NOCHHHHHHHHHHHHH MALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS GEHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT NICHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. Innerlich brodelt es in mir vor Stress, Dummheit, Hass gegen mich selbst aber ich habe Panik davor mich hinzusetzten und zu lernen. 

Nachdem der Druck so groß war das ich fast schreien konnte, habe ich mich jetzt hingesetzt angefangen und ... es geht ohhhhhhhhhh wunder. 
Schreibe noch schnell diesen Beitrag fertig weil ... es das nächste mal wieder das gleiche sein wird. Diese macke hat mir ein Studium ruiniert und mir fast mein Abi zerstört ( 12 Stunden vor Abi Prüfungen angefangen zu lernen und dann die Nacht durchgemacht. Meinen Abi Schnitt wollt ihr lieber nicht wisse http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/images/smilies/graemlins/wink.gif ) und ich möchte jetzt nicht das in der Arbeit das gleiche passiert.

Was ich nun lerne muss interessiert mich so halb halb ... aber selbst Themen die mich an sich privat interessieren und ich gern weiter verfolgen will ( und muss ) lösen die gleichen Probleme aus. Sobald ich eine größere Pause machen würde fängt der Mist wieder von vorne an. Ich höre mich an wie ein Geisteskranker ... und ich bin es wahrscheinlich in dem Thema auch. Ich habe gehört das mein Opa Vaterseits auch lieber Fischen gegangen ist als in die Grundschule gegangen. Vielleicht habe seine " Gene " vererbt bekommen. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur selber " ******* " geworden in dieser Disziplin. 

Ich nehme ansonsten keine Medikamente ... aber um diesen Problem Herr zu werden würde ich fast alles schlucken. Psychotherapie ... was weiß ich. Ich will endlich ein normales Lernverhalten haben wie die anderen Menschen auch die zwar auch Probleme haben sich hinzusetzten aber es dann doch tun und daraus kein Drama machen.


----------



## azzih (14. Dezember 2014)

Ist bei mir das gleiche und kenne noch einige andere denens so geht. Das eigenständige Lernen von irgendwelchem abstrakten Studienkram fällt mir auch unglaublich schwer, ich hab da sogar richtigen Ekel vor teilweise. Und wenn ichs dann mach, meistens auf den letzten Drücker. Denke das Internet ist da sogar etwas mit Schuld dran, immer surft man sinnlos wo rum (wie hier grade) und sollte stattdessen eigentlich was "Nützliches" machen. Bei mir isses so das ich zum Lernen irgendwo hingehe wo ich möglichst wenig Ablenkungen hab, bsp. Unibibliothek und dann klappts auch ganz okay. Aber allgemein kann ich mich aufs Lesen von schwerem Stoff nicht so lange konzentrieren, werd dann müde oder mach irgendwas anderes.

Ich bin jetzt auch kein mega undisziplinierter Typ: Ich arbeite nebenbei und das durchaus gewissenhaft, ich geh trainieren und auch ansonsten läuft alles sein geregelten Gang. Aber wenns darum geht selbstdiszipliniert Stoff zu erarbeiten läuft das SEHR schleppend. Ich denke Typen wie wir sollten auch nicht studieren. Ich bin zwar clever genug dafür und in Seminaren beteilige ich mich auch gerne, aber dieses Eigenständige Lernen und praxisfremde Zeug, ich hätte wahrscheinlich besser ne Ausbildung gemacht...
Lösung kann ich dir auch keine geben, vielleicht sollten wir tatsächlich mal den Psychologen aufsuchen


----------



## D0pefish (14. Dezember 2014)

"wrong planet"
Du bist nicht allein. 
Das Gehirn ist wie ein Muskel, den man durch Regelmäßigkeit trainieren kann. Einmal bringt Muskelkater, zu oft bringt Verschleiß. Die 'daran Denkerei' ist sozusagen auch Training, aber kontraproduktiv. Das liegt aber sehr wahrscheinlich an, sagen wir mal selischen Hintergründen. "Für wen?" "Wo liegt der Sinn?" oder anders ausgedrückt: Warum denkst du 20 Stunden daran endlich anzufangen, wenn du dadurch so müde und unkonzentriert wirst, dass erst recht nichts mehr geht. In dem Zustand für's Abi zu lernen und durchzukommen ist schon eine grandiose Leistung für sich. Hab's auch durch. Such dir anderen Treibstoff! Später lachst du darüber. Schieb's nicht auf, mach es einfach aber gehe nicht davon aus, es geht immer am Stück, sondern zwing dich, dir eine Regelmäßigkeit zu realisieren. Niemand reißt dir den Kopf ab! Es gibt keine Strafe außer dem, was du dir wieder durch darüber nachdenken antust. Jeder schafft sich seinen eigenen Himmel und eigene Hölle. Jaja, leicht gesagt und verwirrt nur noch mehr... Und wieder 5 Minuten weniger bis zur Prüfung! hehe


----------



## Stueppi (14. Dezember 2014)

Sicher das das eine Lernblockade ist und du nicht zu den Menschen gehörst die krankhaft alles aufschieben? Du hast ja selbst gesagt das du jetzt lernen kannst, einen Tag vor der Prüfung und das das immer so war.

Jedenfalls kann ein PC Forum dir dabei nicht helfen, sondern nur ein Psychologe.


----------



## JJup82 (14. Dezember 2014)

Mach mal einen ADHS Test für erwachsene.


----------



## n1c0 (18. Dezember 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> Mach mal einen ADHS Test für erwachsene.


 ernsthaft?

Ich denke das ist normal und geht nicht nur dir so... Ich würde fast sagen es ist bei mir sogar noch schlimmer, trotzdem hab ich irgendwie ein Studium hinter mich gebracht.
Hab für Megaprüfungen auch erst 2-3 Tage vorher angefangen und ich bin nie auf die Schnauze gefallen damit und ich glaube das war daran das Fatale. Mindestens 50% meiner Freunde geht's genauso mit der Lernerei.

Ich glaub es ist keine Lernblockade sondern eher Prokrastinieren par excellence. Ich bin da auch Profi drin ^^

Naja mir hat es immer geholfen wenn ich alles ausgemacht habe, PC, Handy und alles was mit Internet zutun hat. Denn das ist Ablenkung pur.
Und ich habe mir immer eine Art Belohnung gemacht, wenn ich die Prüfung erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht hab, dann hab ich mir was Schönes gekauft 
Achja, meine Wohnung war in der Prüfungsphase immer blitzeblank, vielleicht kennt das einer


----------



## JJup82 (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja ist mein ernst, warum auch nicht, dieses Verhalten ist typisch bei ADHS. ADHS ist sehr komplex und manchmal auch sehr schwer bis garnicht zu verstehen und hat nicht nur mit Zappelphilipp zu tun. Ich zum Beispiel bin und war nie wirklich zappelig, bin halt der Träumer unter den ADSlern, deshalb wurde es bei mir im Kindesalter nicht bemerkt. 
Es ist nun mal eine konzentrationsschwäche, wobei man sich aber auch auf dinge die einen wirklich interessieren sehr gut konzentrieren kann.


----------



## n1c0 (18. Dezember 2014)

Gut möglich ist es, aber ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich weil ich eben viele kenne die genau in dieses Muster passen (mich eingeschlossen).... Ich habe auch schon mal mit meinem Kumpel drüber geredet der steht gerade vor dem Doktor in Psycho. Er arbeitet an ner Station wo er täglich mit ADSlern zutun hat und er meinte das ist sehr verbreitet und eben Prokrastinieren welches stark ausgeprägt ist. Aber keine Krankheit wie ADHS im engeren Sinne.


----------



## JJup82 (18. Dezember 2014)

Klar hat jeder mal Anzeichen von Adhs, die ganzen Symptome kennt jeder und hat sie auch ab und an, zur Krankheit wird es aber erst wenn es einen wirklich jeden Tag begleitet (behindert).  Ich habe natürlich das volle Programm bekommen und zusätzlich noch soziale Phobie.
Und bei den Ärzten wo ich war, die hatte alle keine Ahnung, von es gibt kein ADHS, oder nur bei Kindern, bis hin zu so dummen aussagen das wenn ich als Kind nicht zappelig war ich es nicht haben kann war alles dabei.

Da wir ja nicht wissen wie er sonst so ist und wo der Schuh drückt können wir ja nicht mehr wie eine Tip oder eine Richtung nennen, irgendwo muss kann man ja anfangen, ein Test ist online in 5 min gemacht und kostet nichts.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Dezember 2014)

Naja man kann auch in alles eine Krankheit hinein interpretieren. Und dann sinnlos Tabletten schlucken, wo die Nebenwirkungen schlimmer als die "Krankheit" selber sind. Sklaven der Pharma Industrie halt. Ob die vielen Medikamente WIRKLICH was bringen, oder nur placebo sind, sei auch mal dahingestellt. Den Konzernen gehts eh nur um die Kohle.


----------



## JJup82 (18. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja man kann auch in alles eine Krankheit hinein interpretieren. Und dann sinnlos Tabletten schlucken, wo die Nebenwirkungen schlimmer als die "Krankheit" selber sind. Sklaven der Pharma Industrie halt. Ob die vielen Medikamente WIRKLICH was bringen, oder nur placebo sind, sei auch mal dahingestellt. Den Konzernen gehts eh nur um die Kohle.



Aus deinen Sätzen höre ich heraus das du anscheinend gesund bist und diese Probleme nicht hast und auch nicht kennst und somit denke ich auch nicht wirklich mitreden kannst. Sei froh das das so ist!
Bei ADHS helfen Tabletten sehr wohl und auch sofort und verändern eine Person schon krass, kann man sich wenn man es nicht selbst erlebt hat nicht vorstellen.
Natürlich gibt es auch Krankheiten wo Placebo hilft, aber nicht in diesem Fall. Und welchem Konzern geht es nicht um Kohle? Es dreht sich doch alle nur ums Geld, egal wo du hinschaust.


----------



## Amon (18. Dezember 2014)

Hi Bullz

Also das klingt für mich schon echt nach einer Lernblockade. Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen möchte ich dir raten doch mal das Gespräch mit einem Psychologen zu suchen. Eventuell hilft dir das weiter. Und nebenbei gesagt, nicht jeder der da hin geht ist gleich verrückt.


----------

